# Unlock Our Bootloaders



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

The tyranny of Motorola must be stopped. Please support us at http://www.change.or...e-bootloaders-2

Motorola is blocking consumers and developers of a feature the device is capable of doing, running custom kernels. Consumers and developers who bought Motorola smartphones are being cheated out of their freedom to modify their personal property. Motorola has unlocked some smartphone's bootloaders, but many are still locked. Through allowing people the opportunity to unlock their bootloaders, Motorola will encourage developers to use Motorola phones to develop on rather than other devices. It is time that Motorola unlocks all of their smartphone's bootloaders and gives people the right to modify their own personal property, a right that is inherent on millions of other smartphones produced by other companies.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Chubbs said:


> The tyranny of Motorola must be stopped. Please support us at http://www.change.or...e-bootloaders-2
> 
> Motorola is blocking consumers and developers of a feature the device is capable of doing, running custom kernels. Consumers and developers who bought Motorola smartphones are being cheated out of their freedom to modify their personal property. Motorola has unlocked some smartphone's bootloaders, but many are still locked. Through allowing people the opportunity to unlock their bootloaders, Motorola will encourage developers to use Motorola phones to develop on rather than other devices. It is time that Motorola unlocks all of their smartphone's bootloaders and gives people the right to modify their own personal property, a right that is inherent on millions of other smartphones produced by other companies.


Their response will be the same whether you have 100 signatures or 100,000. They are saying "The bootloader was locked per the carrier, in addition to meeting security, safety and regulatory guidelines." they even went as far to say they would like to push a lockable/unlockable bootloader out on future updates pending carrier approval. For what it's worth Moto is blaming Verizon and Verizon just says "yeah we lock it for security" so you might want to rephrase your petition.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just signed. Hope this can actually make a difference, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

You need to petition Verizon, not Moto.....


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Not sure I'd call it tyranny, but I signed. You never know...


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Like everyone else is saying, its Verizon, not Motorola.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

+1 to everyone who correctly pointed out that the ultimate culprit here is Verizon. Petition them.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

There is no reason in the interest of a Corporation like VZW to unlock them. They would lose more money by unlocking them. Its not going to happen. 
It opens them up to warranty exchanges, false claims, and support issues caused by people modifying their devices. The customers that may stray because of it is NIL with regards to profit loss. One we are a VERY small part of their customer base, and 2... Most that choose to leave have a $350 termination fee. Lol.

There is NO reason for them to give two shits about our boot loaders and the anger our community has over them being locked. Sad but true.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Any company that has something manufactured for them will want it to meet certain expectations and requirements. One of verizons requirements is to have a locked bootloader. It is required for every phone they sell. HTC, Samsung, moto, and all the rest. None of these phones were unlocked by the manufacturers. They were unlocked by hackin n crackin. However, when verizon requested things locked down, Moto said "I'll lock that Female Dog down!" It will be 1 billion bit encrypted and no one will ever get through!
Did moto have to make it so freakin difficult? No!
Are they going to make it easier? Probably not.
Not one manufacturer is ever going to unlock shit because verizon is there bread and butter.
Ok...im done with rant.
Btw..I did sign that petition anyways.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> There is no reason in the interest of a Corporation like VZW to unlock them. They would lose more money by unlocking them. Its not going to happen.
> It opens them up to warranty exchanges, false claims, and support issues caused by people modifying their devices. The customers that may stray because of it is NIL with regards to profit loss. One we are a VERY small part of their customer base, and 2... Most that choose to leave have a $350 termination fee. Lol.
> 
> There is NO reason for them to give two shits about our boot loaders and the anger our community has over them being locked. Sad but true.
> ...


But if we could convince Motorola to stop selling them phones, then they would listen. bwahahahahahaha


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

+1 to what DT said. VZW has no desire to unlock the bootloader so that we can easily bypass their mobile hotspot plan, and over the last 2+ years I have been amazed at how many people completely screw up their phones rooting / flashing and brick it or boot loop it only to take it to VZW and say "nope, it just started doing that" and getting a new phone out of it. It certainly was reported to happen a lot with the D1.

The Nexus phone will be a good test case for VZW. I have to imagine someone will be keeping track of things.


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> But if we could convince Motorola to stop selling them phones, then they would listen. bwahahahahahaha


Yes, good luck with motorola deciding to not sell to their largest US buyer.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> But if we could convince Motorola to stop selling them phones, then they would listen. bwahahahahahaha


Lol, if only. VZW is MOTOs bank account. What other carrier drops MOTO devices like VZW? Nit to mention the fat check Lucus films get for the whole "DROID" deal. VZW has more than just us by the short and curlys.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

wingdo said:


> Yes, good luck with motorola deciding to not sell to their largest US buyer.


Obviously, my sarcasm did not translate via the printed word. Google may be buying Motorola, but VzW "owns" them.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> There is no reason in the interest of a Corporation like VZW to unlock them. They would lose more money by unlocking them. Its not going to happen.
> It opens them up to warranty exchanges, false claims, and support issues caused by people modifying their devices. The customers that may stray because of it is NIL with regards to profit loss. One we are a VERY small part of their customer base, and 2... Most that choose to leave have a 350 termination fee. Lol.
> 
> There is NO reason for them to give two shits about our boot loaders and the anger our community has over them being locked. Sad but true.
> ...


Exactly what he said.


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

I gotta agree with everyone who posted before me petition vzw not motorola


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

It's mainly VZW, but don't look upon Motorola with innocent eyes. It's also partly the consumer 's fault as well as much as I'd hate to say. Like some stated before me there are too many in our community that don't take responsibility for their actions (ie bricking their device) and this only adds fuel to the fire.

Don't worry though you won't see these arguments a year from now.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> There is no reason in the interest of a Corporation like VZW to unlock them. They would lose more money by unlocking them. Its not going to happen.
> It opens them up to warranty exchanges, false claims, and support issues caused by people modifying their devices. The customers that may stray because of it is NIL with regards to profit loss. One we are a VERY small part of their customer base, and 2... Most that choose to leave have a $350 termination fee. Lol.
> 
> There is NO reason for them to give two shits about our boot loaders and the anger our community has over them being locked. Sad but true.
> ...


Why don't we give them a reason? I know even if we were all to move to a different carrier we wouldn't make a dent and wouldn't be missed. Why don't we do what we did to get Verizon to announce they were going to have the Nexus? Twitter spam the hell out of them. They seem to respond to negative publicity. I'm sure you know enough devs that would get on board and if we can make enough noise maybe we can get some of the blogs on board. We just need a good idea on what to tweet and a good hashtag. I don't know any devs and I have 1 follower on twitter and she has no clue what root is lol, but I'll help any way I can.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Why are we at Verizon? Why do we spend more a month for their service? For me it's because the quality of service from the other carriers in my area suck and I'm grandfathered into unlimited data with them. They know they have leverage and they honestly don't give 2 shits whether or not if they lose a couple customers.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

If it's Verizon thanks bending these OEMs over and calling the shots when it comes to the bootloader, why does HTC and Samsung still release phones with unlockable bootloaders? Moto has been implementing eFuse since the X...why would Verizon allow the other several HTC and Samsung devices released since then have bootloaders that could be unlocked?


----------



## DaneGRClose86 (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw a decent idea over on the Rezound threads, file a BBB complaint against them. If they get a few hundred or maybe even a few thousand BBB complaints that screw their rating maybe they'll consider making Android devices what they were meant to be, open source. I don't see why they don't make it like what was done with the Xoom, allow us to unlock the bootloaders but void the warranty, or at the least charge a monthly insurance fee for any unlocked device. I look at it as a win - win.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I already pay for insurance on my phone which should cover rooted devices since it covered me snapping my Razrs in half when my girlfriend hung up on me.


----------

